# weird sound in front end



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

hello peeps.well my stanza is in need of some help....

since i started driving around and backing out of driveways/parking lots, i've noticed a serious problem.while turning hard around in first, possibly even seconed gear, the front end seems to make a thump, grind and bumping sound.almost like something is scratching against something near the front wheels.is this the drive shaft??

can someone help me please.im afraid i might have to fix this soon before my car completely falls apart


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

krusty said:


> hello peeps.well my stanza is in need of some help....
> 
> since i started driving around and backing out of driveways/parking lots, i've noticed a serious problem.while turning hard around in first, possibly even seconed gear, the front end seems to make a thump, grind and bumping sound.almost like something is scratching against something near the front wheels.is this the drive shaft??
> 
> can someone help me please.im afraid i might have to fix this soon before my car completely falls apart



otherwise though for the most part the steering seems to be working quite well and responsive.no loud noises so i'm not sure exactly what is the problem


----------

